
Tesla's layoffs: Bad blood, a bloodbath, or business as usual? - transburgh
http://venturebeat.com/2008/01/11/teslas-layoffs-bad-blood-a-bloodbath-or-business-as-usual/
======
mattmaroon
Not that it's really an option, but after reading various profiles of Elon
Musk, I'd be really hesitant to take funding from him. This seems like it's
pretty much his M.O.

~~~
daniel-cussen
Yeah, on that note, it'd be nice to make a database of VCs and make profiles
based on how they treat founders based on publicly available information. Just
look at their track records and that will help you decide whether or not to
take funding.

~~~
mattmaroon
thefunded.com is sort of that.

~~~
daniel-cussen
Awesome. Thanks for the tip.

------
daniel-cussen
"...but a company spokesperson, Darryl Siry, told us there's no reason to
worry."

Whenever something has to be said by a company spokesman, you know something's
up.

